# AFN.TO Ag Growth International



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi all - I have AFN.TO on my watch list. 
I have no real urgency to buy AFN now, and I have done some DD on it. 
The PE presently is around 18, the dividend is quite high at 7.5%, and the stock trading range over 1 yr is $27-$42. Today it is at around $32.
I like it because it is a play in the agricltural sector - one I have little exposure.
Not sure if it's a value trap, or any other skeletons that may be in the closet (in keeping with the Hallowe'en season 
Thoughts on this one? Anyone with opinions/perspectives


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I own it. I think the drought in the US has brought this one down. I purchased it for the same reason you did (exposure to ag and the yield).


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Was going to start a new thread about this one - but did a search and saw this old one.

Just curious if anyone has any thoughts on this one.
Close to its 8 year low.
Looks like lots of insider buying
Juicy dividend at these prices - with a long history of growing Dividend.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

I own this as well as it's convertible debentures. Not doing very well. But it keeps paying it's dividend. As I understand it, a good part of their market is in USA. Low C$ should be helping. But I have not been following it closely enough to tell.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Still own this stock. Currently 4.6% of equity portfolio and 7th largest position. I am down quite a bit on share price but I am happy to hold. If I had a smaller position I would be adding here. 

Cheers


----------



## fersure (Apr 19, 2009)

I own a small chunk (<5%) and will keep buying. In addition to the low $C, record  farm incomes should help with buying all those storage bins, conveyors and other items this year.


----------



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

fersure said:


> I own a small chunk (<5%) and will keep buying. In addition to the low $C, record  farm incomes should help with buying all those storage bins, conveyors and other items this year.


So far everyone is positive on this stock - yet it is trading at an 8 year low.
Can anyone give any insight as to why - and what kind of recovery they foresee?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

This is what one guy on Stockhouse wrote:

http://www.stockhouse.com/companies/bullboard/t.afn/ag-growth-international-inc?postid=24263454


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

this stock appears to mirror the price of oil.


----------



## Twixer (Nov 25, 2015)

damaaster said:


> So far everyone is positive on this stock - yet it is trading at an 8 year low.
> Can anyone give any insight as to why - and what kind of recovery they foresee?


- Fair amount of debt, they bought Westel last year
- Low crop prices
- Reported very bad quarter. They blame it on bad weather (early and dry harvest) and Westel shipped too much products to dealers in 4Q 2014 and 1Q 2015. 
- They have some exposure to Brazil and Ukraine
- The entire ag sector is under pressure and AFN being small cap with high debt even more. 

Recovery depends on Westel integration, crop prices, and harvest in North America (80% of sales)


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Many farmers in Saskatchewan & the prairies are supposedly switching to, or at least favoring, vegetables inn the coming season to take advantage of increasing prices as seen in the supermarkets and grocery prices in general.
It will be interesting to see whether this results in any change in the coming produce season / 2016


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

up 11% today. only news I found was an analyst upgrade. what gives?


----------

